# Has anyone taken caulophyllum for labor?



## babytobe

I'm super curious about this.....

My mom keeps telling me to go to her homeopathic doctor to get this remedy called "caulophyllum". She took it with all four of her labors (a week before she was due), and her longest labor was 3 and half hours. She was on time with all her babies too, and had good, non-complicated births. She told me it's supposed to help the cervix start effacing and dilating, to prepare for labor. I googled it, and it says as much. It's for women that go overdue as well, although it says if the mother is truly unready for labor, it won't work.

Anyone have experience with this remedy? I always wondered if it was just luck or good genetics with my mom, but I think it's certainly worth a try. Other homeopathic remedies have helped me a lot in the past.

Just to clarify, I'm not looking to go into labor anytime soon! It just sounds like it can shorten and help with labor once you're due :)


----------



## BunnyN

I took it because the MW recommended it. My labour was 38 hrs (total) and I was 10 days overdue! Had a lovely HB though so maybe if I hadn't taken it I'd have had more problems, honestly it's hard to say.


----------



## babytobe

Thanks for your reply! I guess it's hard to know if remedies like this one have an effect or not. Glad to hear you still had a positive experience with your HB


----------



## Jo.t

Yes - be warned I was over due so I gave it a go - 40 mins later he was born - on the front room floor lol

So it worked for me !


----------



## BunnyN

Jo.t said:


> Yes - be warned I was over due so I gave it a go - 40 mins later he was born - on the front room floor lol
> 
> So it worked for me !

lol, that must have been a shock! The question is will you be taking it again next time? Cant say it worked that way for me, I took it every few days for weeks, although the day I went into labour I had taken it... so maybe. I think it was dtd in the afternoon that finally got things going though :).


----------



## babytobe

Wow Jo.t! That's quick!!! A short labour would be nice... I hope I can get to the hospital though :).


----------



## Eternal

It blue coshosh ? I've heard it does work, but I've also heard a few places say something about heart problems. 

https://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supp...edientId=987&activeIngredientName=BLUE COHOSH

Trust me I've been very tempted before (week over with my first and severe SPD), but never had the guts to try.


----------



## BunnyN

I think the homeopathic doses are extremely low so I'm not sure it would have the same side effects as taking a larger quantity. I think the side effects talked about are for overdose when taking in powdered form or drinking tea made directly from the plant?


----------



## Eternal

BunnyN said:


> I think the homeopathic doses are extremely low so I'm not sure it would have the same side effects as taking a larger quantity. I think the side effects talked about are for overdose when taking in powdered form or drinking tea made directly from the plant?

No idea, it's just I read that there have been complications so I've avoided, but I've never looked into how reliable any those sources are, I just tend to air on the the side of caution. 

Black cohosh is supposed to be similar without the risks, but I'm not 100% sure! it was years ago I looked into it lol.


----------



## BunnyN

Thamks for the input anyway. If I get pregnant again I will do more research. I have high BP in pregnancy so worth considering for sure.


----------



## babytobe

I never looked into any complications from the caulophyllum, mostly because the only thing I had heard about it was from my mom. She used it four times and had great births! Also, she got it in a homeopathy form from the homeopathic doctor, which is usually in very very small doses. He has helped our family immensely over the years, and I totally trust him. Nothing we've had from him has ever been detrimental, so I'm not too worried!


----------

